# emacs23.2 with cedet problem



## zyanho (Jul 17, 2010)

Dear all,

sorry for my poor english.
i install emacs23.2,cedet,jdee and ecb by freebsd's ports.
i start emacs and i get emacs message.

```
Setting up CEDET packages...done
ECB 2.40 uses CEDET 1.0pre7 (contains semantic 2.0pre7, eieio 1.2, speedbar 1.0.3).
Loading jde-autoload...done
jde-java-font-lock: building names cache...empty
For information about GNU Emacs and the GNU system, type C-h C-a.
```
everything looks good.but when i type tools-> source code parsers(semantic) to enable semantic
i get this message.

```
Autoloading failed to define function semantic-mode
```
and i also cannot enable ede without any error message.
so i try to google it,but i cannot find any thing to fix it.
i thinks it maybe a problem with CEDET included with emacs 23.2  and CEDET from CVS.
it maybe could disable CEDET included with emacs 23.2 or just cover it
,but i have not idea how to do it.

my .emacs is

```
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;start cedet;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
(require 'cedet)
(setq semantic-load-turn-useful-things-on t)
(global-ede-mode 1) 
(require 'semantic)
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;end cedet;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;start ecb;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
(require 'ecb)
(require 'ecb-autoloads)
(custom-set-variables
  ;; custom-set-variables was added by Custom.
  ;; If you edit it by hand, you could mess it up, so be careful.
  ;; Your init file should contain only one such instance.
  ;; If there is more than one, they won't work right.
 '(ecb-options-version "2.40"))
(custom-set-faces
  ;; custom-set-faces was added by Custom.
  ;; If you edit it by hand, you could mess it up, so be careful.
  ;; Your init file should contain only one such instance.
  ;; If there is more than one, they won't work right.
 )
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;end ecb;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;start jdee;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;; set up jdee
(setq jde-auto-parse-enable nil)
(setq jde-enable-senator nil)
(load "jde-autoload")
(setq defer-loading-jde nil)
(if defer-loading-jde
    (progn
      (autoload 'jde-mode "jde" "JDE mode." t)
      (setq auto-mode-alist
	    (append
	     '(("\\.java\\'" . jde-mode))
	     auto-mode-alist)))
(require 'jde))

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;end jdee;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
```

Best Regards,
zYanHo


----------



## hglee (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm using cedet and ecb in this way.

1. Deinstall cedet, ecb installed by ports.

2. Download cvs-snapshot of ECB.

3. Install cvs-snapshot of ECB. I installed to ~/emacs/ecb-snap

This is my .emacs for cedet and ecb


```
(global-ede-mode 1)
(semantic-mode 1)
(add-to-list 'load-path "~/emacs/ecb-snap")
(require 'ecb)
```


----------



## zyanho (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks hglee for your reply,
i have try to install ECB from cvs.it work find for me.
but i cannot install jdee from svn or last.tar.gz.
i get an error 'semantic-load not find'.
how i could disable CEDET included with emacs 23.2 and install it from cvs?


----------



## zyanho (Jul 23, 2010)

ok,
i use 

```
(setq load-path
         (let  (l1)
               (dolist (l load-path)
                (unless (string-match "cedet" l)
                       (add-to-list 'l1 l))) l1))
```
to disable it success.but it's an ugly way.


----------



## hglee (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't use jdee but I found method to work.

You can use external cedet just follow installation step in 

http://cedet.sourceforge.net/setup.shtml


So you can use cedet, ecb, jdee in this way.

1. Deinstall cedet, ecb, jdee installed by ports

2. Download cedet. 1.0pre7 works fine.

3. Install cedet by http://cedet.sourceforge.net/setup.shtml.

I installed to ~/emacs/cedet-1.0pre7

4. Download cvs-snapshot of ECB. Maybe 2.40 work fine too.

5. Install ECB. I installed to ~/emacs/ecb-snap

6. Download elib. 1.0 works fine

7. Install elib. I installed to ~/emacs/elib-1.0

8. Download jdee. 2.4.0.1 works fine

9. Install jdee. I installed to ~/emacs/jdee-2.4.0.1

This is my .emacs for cedet and ecb


```
(add-to-list 'load-path "~/emacs/ecb-snap")
(add-to-list 'load-path "~/emacs/jdee-2.4.0.1/lisp")
(add-to-list 'load-path "~/emacs/elib-1.0")
(load-file "~/emacs/cedet-1.0pre7/common/cedet.el")

(global-ede-mode 1)
(semantic-load-enable-code-helpers)
(global-srecode-minor-mode 1)

(require 'ecb)
(require 'jde)
```


----------



## zyanho (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi hglee,

i complete it last night,my install steps is same with yours,
but it still have some hole.
anyway,thanks for your enthusiastic!

BTW,i will send your a private message.please check.thanks


----------

